# Any way to stop commenting on a facebook post?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there a way to stop commenting on a facebook message I posted? 
Some times the comments get too negative.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Go to your comment and look to the right of it. You should see three little dots. Hover over the dots and you'll get the option to edit or delete your post. If you delete your post, all the comments in response to your post will also be deleted.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Is it too hot in your kitchen?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I have NEVER had a facebook problem..........what is this facebook thing you speak of........???


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL Sourdough theres a lot of folks here that wish you did. I'm suspicious theres some great stories we haven't heard!


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Sometimes the last post will say "commenting has been turned off".
How do they do that?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Jeffery said:


> Sometimes the last post will say "commenting has been turned off".
> How do they do that?


I believe that's done by Facebook moderators


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I believe that's done by Facebook moderators


It's done by group admins, Facebook has no visible moderators


----------

